# Accéder à un serveur cups

## Dorgendubal

J'aimerai administrer un petit réseau LAN pour que tous les ordi puissent accéder à l'imprimante via un serveur cups que j'ai installé sur mon ordi.

Je sais pas comment m'y prendre ... depuis une machine distante et en utilisant l'assistant d'ajout d'imprimante de KDE, je n'arrive pas à connecter l'hôte. Quelqu'un pourrait il me donner un lien vers un bon tutorial?

Un de mes problèmes et que j'utilise DHCP pour me connecter à internet et donc mon adresse IP n'est pas fixe. 

Merci

----------

## S_Oz

Je vais essaye de te donner quelques renseignements, en esperant que cela puisse t'aider.

Je ne connais pas les outils kde pour cups mais c'est assez simple naturellement.

Primo, cups tu n'as qu'a l'administrer par l'interface web(http://adresse-serveur:631). L'interface web te permettra de gerer tes imprimantes et tes impressions a distance selon tes restrictions. Pour le reste c'est dans le fichier de config.

Le fichier de config de cups ressemble a un fichier de config d'apache. On peux limiter les acces a l'interface de configuration web selon les utilisateurs, les groupes d'utilisateur et les adresses IP. Le fichier de config(cupsd.conf) est super bien explique comme souvent. (C'est ici que l'on definit quel adresse IP ,ou sous reseau, ou domaine ... peuvent acceder au serveur)

Pour le probleme du dhcp... si tu utilise des clients linux ou bsd tu peux demarrer des demons en local sur chaque PC(client) et autoirse le serveur d'impression a repondre au broadcast. Chaque demons local servira de relais pour le serveur. 

Pour les clients windows il suffit de definir et d'utiliser les noms des reseaux microsoft (a l'aide de samba).

Si tu as des problemes je peux t'aider a faire ton fichier de config cups. Et pour ce qui est de la doc cette page m'a suffit http://www.cups.org/sam.html .

----------

## Dorgendubal

(j'ai effacé ce message qui était en double)Last edited by Dorgendubal on Sun May 04, 2003 11:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dorgendubal

 *Quote:*   

> Si tu as des problemes je peux t'aider a faire ton fichier de config cups.

 

Trop sympa, merci à toi.

J'ai déjà regardé le fichier de config, et effectivement il est bien documenté. Mais je crois que je comprend pas assez bien les protocoles, sous-réseaux et autres trucs techniques pour m'en sortir. En plus, la plupart des howto donnent des examples pour adresse IP statique.

Voilà les problèmes que je me pose:

1) L'autre ordi utilise également DHCP pour obtenir une adresse et se connecter à internet, mais tous les deux sont branché sur le même hub. Que dois je mettre à la ligne 

```
Allow from ...
```

 puisque son adresse change parfois?

2) La solution serait d'avoir une adresse ip pour internet et une autre pour le réseau local (statique), mais comment faire? Je crois que je dois noter des trucs dans /etc/hosts mais je sais pas comment ça marche.

3) C'est forcément un problème d'authorisation puisque le serveur cups apparaît dans la liste des imprimantes locales depuis localhost mais pas depuis l'autre machine.

Au fait l'assistant KDE fait exactement la même chose que localhost:631 sauf qu'il permet de faire une recherche d'imprimantes dans un sous-réseau.

Un grand merci à toi.

Un grand merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé à construire ma gentoo, pauvre utilisateur de Mandrake et de SuSE que j'étais, dépendant des utilitaires de config et du tout-prêt.

----------

## arlequin

 *Dorgendubal wrote:*   

> 3) C'est forcément un problème d'authorisation puisque le serveur cups apparaît dans la liste des imprimantes locales depuis localhost mais pas depuis l'autre machine.

 

Il me semble que cups est un service qui se lance au travers d''xinetd'. Fait un tour dans le fichier '/etc/xinetd.d/cups' pour voir si tu n'as pas une ligne du genre:

```
only_from       = localhost
```

C'est peu probable, mais sait-on jamais   :Wink: 

----------

## S_Oz

Il faudrait savoir a quoi ressemble ton reseau et les autorisations que tu veux donner. Tu peux configurer ton dhcp? Car pour le fichier hosts, tu dois connaitre les adresses IP correspondant aux noms des machines.

De memoire:

```

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

BrowseDeny None # default value

BrowseOrder allow,deny

```

doit permettre de voir le serveur a partir des machine du reseaux local.(si cela ne marche pas ca veux dire que c'est la config client  :Wink:  )

```

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From @LOCAL

</Location>

```

Cela autorise l'acces a la racine de l'interface web au reseaux local. Ainsi de suite pour les autres repertoire(admin, job ,classes ...)

On parlera plus tard des restrictions.

----------

## Dorgendubal

c'est bon j'ai configuré toutes les autorisations sur @LOCAL.

Mais comment fait-on pour atteindre une machine sur le réseau local.

l'adresse de sa propre machine est 127.0.0.1

quelle est l'adresse des machines connectées sur un hub?

Pour les infos sur mon réseau:

-----------------------------------

2 machines, 1 imprimante

connection internet par cable avec adressage automatique DHCP

le hub:

1 -> connecté au réseau TV -> Cablecom

2 -> connecté à mon ordi

3 -> connecté à l'autre ordi

4-8 -> rien

l'imprimante est sur le port parallèle de mon ordi.

le serveur Cups est installé sur mon ordi.

----------

## S_Oz

Je ne sais pas exactement comment fonctionne le net par le cable. 

T'as un modem routeur serveur dhcp... c'est ca!

Essaye d'obtenir tes adresses IP (linux:> ifconfig , windows:> ipconfig)

tu pourra acceder a ton serveur cups grace a l'adresse IP donne par ton interface 'eth0'(ou eth*). 127.0.0.1 est l'adresse de la boucle locale 'lo' d'une machine.

Le hub n'unflu pas sur les adresses IP des machines. Sur le hub il y a un up-link (pour la sortie internet) et ensuite tous les autres ports sont equivalent.

1) si la deuxieme machine et sous windows il faut configurer samba.

2) si elle est sous linux il est possible de configurer un serveur cups 'client'. Je te posterai les lignes pour le fichier de config si c'est le cas.

Si tu reussi a obtenir des adresses IP ca sera encore plus facile pour t'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Oui j'ai un routeur (si ça s'appelle comme ça) branché sur la sortie uplink du hub. Et ce routeur est connecté au réseau cable. Lorsque j'utilise DHCP, j'obtiens une adresse IP dynamique avec laquelle je peux surfer. Donc, oui ifconfig me renvoie mon adresse IP:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:AD:74:3C:DA

          inet addr:217.162.234.48  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.255.248.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:41865 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1022 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:1 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:2979603 (2.8 Mb)  TX bytes:136077 (132.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xe800

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

```

J'ai aussi installé un serveur apache qui peut etre accedé (si je suis sous linux naturellement).

L'autre machine utilise également Linux (ça fait longtemps que j'ai abandonné Windaube). Mais j'aimerai utiliser que Cups et pas Samba.

Merci.

----------

## S_Oz

OK, J'ai toutes les infos maintenant.

Alors, il y a plus ou moins un probleme. Ton serveur dhcp ne te donne pas des adresses locales. Ce qui peux poser un leger probleme en fait. 

1) tes adresses ne sont pas local alors @LOCAL ne marchera pas.

2) t'es adresses ip sont plus ou moins imprevisible donc il te faut du dns dynamique(je vois pas comment faire autrement)

    2.1) DNS dynamique local (je ne peux as t'aider pour cela et je ne suis meme pas sur que cela soit possible  :Confused:  )

    2.2) www.dyndns.org ( https://www.dyndns.org/account/ puis https://www.dyndns.org/services/dyndns/)

Configuration pour dyndns:

Une fois les deux comptes créés.

Tu installe sur tes deux machines un client dns dynamique

```

emerge net-dns/ddclient 

```

Tu configure le programme par le fichier /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf

```

cd /etc/ddclient

cp sample-etc_ddclient.conf ddclient.conf

```

Ensuite tu edites le fichier ddclient.conf. 

Tu ajoute et modifie ces lignes:

```

use=if,                     if=eth0           # via interfaces

login=dorgendubal-login                        # default login

password=ton-mot-de-passe               # default password

#mx=mx.for.your.host                       # default MX

#backupmx=yes|no                           # host is primary MX?

#wildcard=yes|no                          # add wildcard CNAME?

```

+ pour le serveur cups

```

server=members.dyndns.org,          \

protocol=dyndns2                      \

dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

```

et pour le client

```

server=members.dyndns.org,          \

protocol=dyndns2                      \

dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org

```

l'identification du client par dns va servir a securise le serveur d'impression (sinon il y aurait des chances pour que tout internet puisse imprimer dessus   :Laughing:  )

Tu ajoute le service au demarage:

```

rc-update add ddclient default

```

Configuration de cups serveur:

Il faut faire un certain nombre de modification dans le fichier cupsd.conf.

Je te posterai dans la journée les fichiers ou les modifications a effectuer.

Si tu as deux linux c'est parfait tu n'auras pas besoin de samba.

----------

## Dorgendubal

Waw!

En fait dyndns va permettre d'enregistrer mon adresse IP dynamique sur le serveur members.dyndns.org ... c'est ça? Je connaissais pas le principe, mais c'est vachement intéressant. J'ai pas trop le temps cette après-midi, mais je suis impatient de jeter un coup d'oeil à la docu.

En tout cas, merci pour ton aide.

PS: au fait, c'est quoi ton boulot? Administrateur réseau?

----------

## S_Oz

Tu as bien compris le principe de dyndns.   :Wink: 

Le probleme de la solution sera que tu ne pourra pas imprimer de l'autre machine sans te connecter a internet. 

Je te donnerai des lignes de config a decommenter au cas ou tu n'ais pas internet et qu'il faille absolument que tu imprime a partir de ta machine cliente.

PS:mon travail ... ben oui .... admin reseau.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Pas besoin de savoir comment faire si l'autre machine n'est pas connectée à internet. ça devrait normalement jamais arriver. Et si vraiment c'est le cas, une solution "copie sur disquette" est envisageable.

----------

## Dorgendubal

Ben, j'ai tout fait ce que t'avais dis jusqu'à présent.

A savoir: installé ddclient sur les 2 machines et configuré: ddclient.conf

Mais je vois un problème:

- apparemment, pour avoir un nom de domaine (dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org), ben il faut d'abord l'acheter? Non?

----------

## arlequin

Ben vi   :Wink: 

Y a Gandi pour ça.

----------

## S_Oz

Non, moi je n'ai pas eu a l'acheter!!!!

----------

## Dorgendubal

Ok. ça a l'air de fonctionner: DDCLIENT [OK]

Mais comment ça fonctionne exactement? Comment récupère t'on les infos (à savoir l'adresse IP)? Tu me parlais d'une modification de cupsd.conf? Tu sais ou je peux trouver de la docu?

----------

## S_Oz

Bien. tu peux tester pour savoir si cela fonctionne en faisant des ping de ton serveur a partir de ton client:

```

ping dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

ping dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org

```

Si tout ce passe bien alors on va modifier le serveur cups(comprendre le fichier de config). On n'utilisera pas les adresses IP mes les adresses DNS cree precedements par tes soins.

Pour ce qui est de la doc moi j'ai tout configure grace au lien que j'avais poste precedement.

----------

## Dorgendubal

ça y est presque...

j'avais oublié de créer les adresses client et serveur.

Maintenant ping dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org me renvoie sur mon adresse ip.

Alors que ping dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org me renvoie sur l'adresse ip de l'autre ordi.

J'ai essayé de configurer cupsd.conf. Maintenant, l'imprimant apparait sur l'autre ordi (avec l'assistant) et une nouvelle imprimante est créée sur le serveur cups de mon ordi: brother@<son adresse ip>.

Malgré tout, il manque un ptit quelque chose puisque rien n'est envoyé lorsque j'essaie d'imprimer. Meme dans jobs, rien n'apparait.

----------

## S_Oz

Cela doit juste etre un probleme de droit dans cups. En tout cas on va le verifier.

Tu as bien mis ces options dans le fichier de config:

```

HostNameLookups On

BrowseAddress dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org:631

BrowseAddress dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org:631

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org

Allow From dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

</Location>

...

```

Tu peux utiliser les memes fichiers de config cupsd.conf pour le client et le serveur. Ca te permettrait les partages d'imprimante dans les deux sens.

Sinon tu peux regarder la doc sur la config client de cups http://www.cups.org/sam.html#CLIENT_SERVER !  :Idea: 

En theorie, tu n'as pas a rajouter l'imprimante sur l'autre poste. l'imprimante doit apparaitre comme "l_imprimante@dorgendubal-serveur".    C'est le cas!

On ne doit pas etre loin de la fin.  :Smile: Last edited by S_Oz on Wed May 07, 2003 7:31 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## arlequin

 *S_Oz wrote:*   

> Non, moi je n'ai pas eu a l'acheter!!!!

 

Milles excuses, moi je partais du principe qu'on acheté un vrai nom de domaine (cad sans dyndns.org ou co.)   :Wink: 

----------

## S_Oz

Pas de probleme arlequin.   :Surprised: 

Je peux me tromper, oublier des choses et mal comprendre ..., alors c'est bien d'intervenir pour corriger.

----------

## Dorgendubal

C'est pas faute d'avoir essayé, mais j'y suis pas encore. Je comprends pas pourquoi. 

Question: Que faut-il mettre pour ServeurName dans client.conf pour mes deux machines?

Voilà à quoi ressemble mes deux fichiers cupsd.conf. Comme tu m'avais dit, ils sont à peu près identique (à part les paths). Peut-etre y verras-tu la faute que j'ai commis. J'ai mis que les lignes décommentées pour pas que ça soit trop chiant à lire.

Merci

```

ServerName dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

ServerAdmin ...@gmx.ch

Classification none

DefaultCharset UTF-8

DefaultLanguage en

Printcap /etc/printcap

PrintcapFormat BSD

RemoteRoot remroot

SystemGroup lp

ServerCertificate /etc/cups/ssl/server.crt

ServerKey /etc/cups/ssl/server.key

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

Allow From dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

Allow From dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org

</Location>

HostnameLookups On

KeepAlive On

KeepAliveTimeout 60

MaxClients 10

MaxRequestSize 0m

Timeout 300

Listen 127.0.0.1:631

AccessLog /var/log/cups/access_log

ErrorLog /var/log/cups/error_log

PageLog /var/log/cups/page_log

MaxLogSize 1m

LogLevel debug

PreserveJobHistory On

PreserveJobFiles Off

AutoPurgeJobs No

MaxJobs 50

MaxJobsPerPrinter 0

MaxJobsPerUser 0

User lp

Group lp

RIPCache 8m

FilterLimit 0

DataDir /usr/share/cups

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

RequestRoot /var/spool/cups

ServerBin /usr/lib/cups

ServerRoot /etc/cups

TempDir /var/spool/cups/tmp

Browsing On

BrowseProtocols cups

BrowsePort 631

BrowseAddress dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

BrowseAddress dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org

```

----------

## Paule.Green

bon, j'ai lu tous les posts précédent et je comprend pas trop le problème.........en fait j'ai exactement ce genre de config réseau...

le cable qui arrive, un routeur branché dessus en eth0 et une adresse IP dynamique,

du routeur (sur eth1) un cable qui va au hub et mes pCs dessus en étoile.

donc toi, ton routeur, il fait serveur DHCP pour tes ordinateurs qui sont sur ton hub.....MAIS POURQUOI faire?

le + simple : ton routeur à une adresse IP dynamique sur eth0 (il est client DHCP de ton fournisseur CABLE), mais sur eth1 (ton réseau privé) tu lui donne comme IP 192.168.0.1 et par exemple tu autorise les connexion (pour le routage) 192.168.0.2 et 192.168.0.3 et...et 

sur tes PC, ba tu leur donne les dites adresses 192.168.0.2 / 192.168.0.3 etc.

tu leur indique dans /etc/conf.d/net que : gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

dans /etc/hosts tu indiques que

routeur   192.168.0.1

machin1  192.168.0.2

machin2   192.168.0.3

comme cela tous le monde se connait (si tu as du win NT : fichier lmhosts pour /etc/hosts)

ton serveur CUPS, tu le met par exemple en 192.168.0.2 et roulez....

donc exit DHCP sur ton réseau privé....

pour le routeur, je sais pas ce que tu as mais un 486, avec un lecteur de disquette et 12 Mo de Ram (pas de HD) et coyote-linux, ca marche très bien ; bon pour faire "mur de feu" y a surement mieux... (Coyote peut faire serveur DHCP, mais peut aussi NE pas le FAIRE....)

comme cela meme quand ta connexion cable sera interompue (ce qui arrive parfois) tu pourra imprimer....ce qui me semble nécéssaire..

QUESTION : quequ'un sait comment on fait avec 2 serveurs CUPS, peut il y avoir un maitre ?

----------

## Dorgendubal

Ben j'ai pas de eth1! Et je peux pas en créer un ... ou bien si?

Et c'est pas tout à fait ce que tu penses. J'ai pas un ordi qui sert de passerelle pour les autres. Tous les ordis sont branchés sur le hub qui lui-meme est connecté (uplink) au routeur. Donc meme si mon ordi est éteint, les autres ordis recevront une adresse IP dynamique séparémment les uns des autres.

----------

## Paule.Green

ce que tu appel routeur, c'est quoi exactement?

un boitier type hub qui fait routage en plus?

quand je te parles d'un routeur, en fait je pense à un PC avec deux cartes réseaux, une (eth0) branché au modem cable, l'autre (eth1) branchée au hub  pour ton réseau privé...C'est le plus simple et le moins cher...

un 486 avec lecteur disquette, c'est gratuit (ou 20 euros max) et 2 cartes réseau type ne2000 en pci tu compte 20 euros les deux (et encore...)

voilà, @+

bon courage

là je rentre....la vie de famille...

----------

## S_Oz

 *Dorgendubal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Question: Que faut-il mettre pour ServeurName dans client.conf pour mes deux machines?
> 
> 

 

Soit tu lance le demons sur ton client soit tu inscrit le nom du serveur dans le fichier client.conf(du poste client). J'ai pas teste ca mais ca doit marcher.

 *Dorgendubal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Listen 127.0.0.1:631
> ...

 

J'avais fait une erreur que j'ai corrige pour les BrowseAddress. Et tu doit accepter les connection de ton reseau exterieur(eth0 en fait) en plus de ta boucle locale(127.0.0.1, lo).

J'ai pas trop le temps de plus regarder donc a plus tard.

----------

## S_Oz

 *Paule.Green wrote:*   

> ce que tu appel routeur, c'est quoi exactement?
> 
> un boitier type hub qui fait routage en plus?

 

Ce que j'appelle modem routeur c'est la 'boite noir' fournit lors de l'abonnement au cable donc c'est obligatoire et cela ne fait pas de frais supplementaire. Ce n'est pas forcement un routeur dans le cas present mais bon, c'est pas important. Ca donne plusieurs IP et ca ne se melange les pinceaux donc tout est OK!  :Wink: 

PS: Paule.Green, Si il utilise une paserrelle il va devoir faire du NAT et du DNAT c'est pas forcement plus simple.

----------

## Paule.Green

il me semble que c'est ce que j'avais compris au début,

Dorgendubal, ba il a pas de routeur, juste un modem cable (ce qui n'est rien d'autre qu'une sorte de transformateur coaxial/rj45(à 4fils))

le problème, c'est que son fournisseur cable, logiquement il ne devrait lui fournir qu'une seule IP....(puisque normallement, tu paie un abonnement par IP....)

donc pour connecter plusieurs machines, il y a FORCEMENT besoin "d'un truc" qui fait du routage (une sorte de maitre qui  a deux interfaces réseau [une vers l'exterieur, une vers l'intérieur] et qui "route" les requete de l'interieur vers l'exterieur, puis qui "re-route" les réponses.

chez Dorgendubal, la question c'est Où il est son routeur

1- c'est une de ses machine qui en fait fait routeur et serveur DHCP

2- son hub, c'est pas juste un hub....

dans tous les cas, je ne pense pas que ca soit la "boite noir" du cable qui fournisse plusieurs IP....

si tu n'installe pas de machine "dédier" au routage ou de boitier "routeur" type dlink netgear etc...le plus simple c'est de faire faire le routage par une de tes machines en lui rajoutant une deuxième carte réseau...

puis de t'interesser à ipchain ou iptable (selon noyau) pour faire parefeu..

la solution par Dyndns (sachant, qu'à mon sens cela ne peut pas marcher car ton fournisseur cable ne t'attribu qu'une et une seule IP visible depuis l'exterieur) SI cela marchait....ba depuis mon poste à moi je pourrait imprimer chez toi, sans trop de difficultés, ce qui n'est je pense pas l'objectif recherché par l'installation d'un serveur cups....

Ps : j'ai peut etre rater un truc dans la discussion, mais je crois pas

@+

----------

## S_Oz

Alors en vrac.

Non il n'acceptera pas ta demande d'impression car tu ne sera pas autorise a imprime sur son serveur. C'est pour cela que je lui ai fait creer deux adresses a dyndns. (Reprend le thread pour etre plus informe. pliz.  :Sad:  En plus si j'ai fait une boulette a ce sujet tu pourra corriger  :Wink:  )

Je ne sais pas comment il fait mais il a plusieurs adresses IP (et pas des locales). 

Ce ne doit pas etre un PC qui lui donne les adresses par DHCP car sinon il pourrait le configurer et on aurait pas eu a se compliquer la vie. 

Le mieux serait que dorgendubal nous poste les refs de son actif reseaux.

PS: On attend la reponse de dorgendubal avant de poster plein de truc sur les firewall. OK  :Wink: 

----------

## Paule.Green

je n'ais pas dit que c'était trivial d'imprimer chez lui depuis l'exterieur, mais cela me semble faciliter par l'emploi de la solution proposée car le serveur cups écoute à l'exterieur....

sinon j'ai relu les posts et dorgendubal dit :

"ça y est presque...

j'avais oublié de créer les adresses client et serveur.

Maintenant ping dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org me renvoie sur mon adresse ip.

Alors que ping dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org me renvoie sur l'adresse ip de l'autre ordi."

le fait qu'il ait la meme "IP que l'autre ordi".....ba ça veut dire qu'en fait il en a qu'une seule d'IP.

donc Dorgendubal, une question (ou deux) : 

quand tu fais ifconfig eth0 sur chacun des PC, est ce que les adresses IP sont differentes ou pas?

peux tu te connecter à internet sur les deux PCs en MEME TEMPS..?

@+

PS: merci pour les infos, S_Oz, sur dyndns...parceque je connaissais juste de nom...[/b]

----------

## Dorgendubal

Oulaaa ... coincé entre 2 professionnels du réseau  :Wink: 

Alors voilà, je connais pas les termes techniques et je suis pas très bon (pas encore du moins) en réseaux, donc désolé. Donc apparemment, c'est pas un routeur.

Alors je vais tenter d'expliquer ma config:

2 ordis branchés sur un hub (ça je suis sur)

le hub branché sur une boite noire (CISCO CWA est la marque) par uplink. Mon abo me donne le droit d'avoir 2 adresse IP (il y a 1,2 ou 4) et ce "CODEC" fait office de relai entre le hub et le serveur CableCOM. Donc je reçoit deux adresse IP dynamique bien distinctes, meme si un des deux ordis et débranché. Je n'ai pas de machine entre mon réseau et le web.

Je pense que dyndns peut marcher. J'y suis presque mais à cause de mon newbie-nisme, ça prend un peu de temps. Merci à vous deux. Je vais essayer tout ça.

----------

## Dorgendubal

Pour répondre directement à Paul.Green:

oui, j'ai 2 adresses IP disponibles et différentes.

au fait, dans le manuel ils appellent ce que j'appellais Routeur: CABLEMODEM.

----------

## Dorgendubal

YES !!!!! ça marche ! Pu****, il était temps.

Bon, c'est pas encore parfait. J'ai mis toutes les options "Allow" sur "All" pour tester, il me reste plus qu'à modifier petit à petit pour limiter le nombres d'accès...

MERCI LES GARS!

MERCI GENTOO!

MERCI CE FORUM!

----------

## S_Oz

Je suis heureux que cela commence a fonctionner mais il faut absolument que tu limite les acces (quand tu auras limite; demande a un ami d'essayer d'imprimer chez toi pour tester tes futurs restriction). 

Quand ca marchera totalement tu pourra poster tes fichiers de conf (epure) de cups (pour finir le thread en beaute). Je reste a l'ecoute....  :Wink: 

----------

## Dorgendubal

Apparemment, c'est cette partie là qui gene la détection depuis l'autre ordi.

```

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

Allow From dorgendubal-serveur.dyndns.org

Allow From dorgendubal-client.dyndns.org

</Location>

```

pour l'instant, j'utilise cette config pour que ça fonctionne:

```

<Location />

Encryption IfRequested

Satisfy All

Order deny,allow

Allow From All

</Location>

```

Bon, ben j'ai pas que ça à faire aujourd'hui ... je regarderai encore ce soir. A plus.

----------

